# Snow ex pro 575



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

Like new condition, use 4 times total of maybe 25 bags spread. Bought new in December for 14xx with tax. Added 2 led spot lights. My loss your gain, sold truck it was on and want gone so I don't have to stare at it all summer.


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

1000.00


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Do u have harness and controller


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes


----------

